# What's wrong with her?



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

My Betta has been having trouble swimming...everytime she tries to move, she rolls. She is also breathing heavy. And every once in a while she will freak out and start jumping and swimming very fast at the top of the water..

Tank - 10 gallons
Heated, Filtered
5 fake plants, 1 fake log
No other fish in tank
Diet - BettaMin Tropical Medley

There used to be 3 mollies and 3 ottos in the tank with her. 1 of the mollies killed off all the other fish besides the Betta.

She has a little tear in her dorsal fin that I just discovered today.

She has been in this condition for about a week.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

.... last time any of my bettas did this.... they started to discolor, their eyes go big and dark and .... the next day... they die ... hopefully its not the case for u... my bettas had ammonia poisoning... did u check ur water parameters?


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

For sure check the ammonia levels and if they are high do a partial water change. Could be too that the betta is stressed because the mollie is aggravating it - maybe add a couple more hiding places or give the betta her own tank.

Also the tear in the fin might be from one of the fake plants if they are plastic. Bettas have fragile fins so silk plants are best.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

or you should just find the molly a complete new home if it is stressing the betta out. its a possibility if it killed your other fish


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

The Molly died about a month ago, so the Betta is the only fish left in the tank. Her eyes are normal size and the same color and her body is still the same color...

I'll try testing the water..hopefully I can still save her.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

If there's no fish aggravating her and there's no obvious bacterial or fungal infections then it's probably a water parameter thing....also sometimes they have trouble swimming when they are constipated. Try feeding her a pea, you can find out how by reading the FAQ post at the top of the forum.


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

I've tried feeding her a pea, because she did look a little bit bloated; she just takes it off the toothpick, chews, and spits it out.

I'm pretty sure it's a water parameter thing, but I just did a complete water change last night and her condition didn't change...


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

When you say complete water change, do you mean you changed out 100% of the water? If so that could have shocked her and maybe she needs awhile to recover.


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

She was already in this condition before the water change.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmm...yeah then my only guess is water parameters but if you changed the water totally and she's still not doing well then I have no other ideas.

There are some products for betta fish specifically that are formulated to cure a broad spectrum of illnesses maybe you could try that and see if maybe she's sick with something you can't see on the outside.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, with the complete water change you're likely to set off another cycle so it's important you monitor the parameters in the tank. With her being the only one in there I'm not really sure how much of a cycle you'll get but still...it would have been better if you'd done a partial water change. Don't feed her for now, it's possible this is a swim bladder problem and food will at the very least press up against it and make it worse. Were you feeding her betta pellets or was she eating the same thing as the other fish?


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

She was eating flakes that are specially formulated for Bettas. 
The complete water change was necessary as there was nasty bacteria in the rocks that would spread to the sides of the tank.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Complete water changes are never needed and will do more harm then good. The gunk growing on your rocks was probably nothing to worry about. But the beneficial bacteria lost in the tank cleaning is a concern. Watch your water parameters very closely over the next couple of weeks and don't be surprised if you get a mini cycle. 

It sounds like your fish could have a swim bladder problem, You said she looks bloated? What does her poo look like?

When I clean my ten gallon, I just do 10 - 15% water change twice every week. You should try that, or like 20-25% once a week. It never fails and keeps your tank in good balance.


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

I've actually never seen my Betta's poo.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

How long have you had this betta for? Is it possible to get a picture?

You've never actually posted your water parameters? Do you have a water testing kit? If not, nows the time to get one. I recommend API liquid water tester, with ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and pH.

Please post your water parameters asap. 

And watch out for your betta passing any poo. Like when you vacuum the gravel do you not see bits of waste getting sucked out? 

If her poo looks like her food, thats good. If its white and stringy we have problems.


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree, 100% water changes are never necessary they always cause harm. If you ever get algae or bacteria growth again, take out the decorations and scrub them good in hot water and scrub the sides of the tank, but don't change all the water.

Since you did the 100% water change you need to test the parameters ASAP like has already been suggested. Once we know those we can help you more.


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't own a test kit or a gravel vacuum. I'm only in high school with a part time job so acquiring these things isn't very easy. I can't drive either.

I did a 100% water change because I don't have a vacuum.

I've had this Betta for about 7 to 8 months. I have older pictures yet I don't think they would help.

I'll get a test kit as soon as I can. When that will be I cannot tell.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I'm only in high school and completely jobless, I do alright. Lol nor do I drive.

But thats alright, I understand now isn't the best time but you should really use some of your money for your fish, Like a gravel vacuum won't cost more then 15 bucks. And the water tester... I don't even know, mine was kinda pricey. It depends on your location. But we can't really help you until you can give us more information, we don't really have much to go on, sorry.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

If you can get to the pet store, most will test your water for free. Just make sure they give you the exact numbers and don't just say "it's fine".


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

I've looked at test kits at Wal-mart and they're around $15 but they're test strips not liquid...which are better?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Liquid all the way! Strips are inaccurate most of the time. You'll probably pay $20-25 on the liquid, but you'd be wasting 15 bucks if you bought the strips.


----------

